# How many Gobies and Blennies in a 75g?



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Most of these guys can't mix unless they're mated pairs but is there any rule regarding different species mixing in the same tank?
Its a 75g 48"x24"x16".
Thanks.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Darsh said:


> Most of these guys can't mix unless they're mated pairs but is there any rule regarding different species mixing in the same tank?
> Its a 75g 48"x24"x16".
> Thanks.


what type are you looking at ??


----------



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I have a Chalk Goby in there at the moment but looking into getting some clowns, engineer, watchman and some similar guys like firefish and jawfish. As for Blennies, scooter blennies, bicolours maybe mandarins, whatevers compatible.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

The fish you have chosen are all peaceful fish. you can keep quite a few in a 75g, not chosing to many of the diggers, as you don't want them diggin up the whole joint. Also, are you aware of the eating habits of the Scooter Blennies and the Mandarins?


----------



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats what I want, everyone to get along haha.
I dont have a sump so no refugium so a Mandarin is probably a bad idea but do you think a Scooter Blenny would last in my tank?
Also any other suggestions for Gobies I could have?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Scooter Blenny is just another type of Mandarin, they eat PODS, unless you feed the tank PODS, i think you might have a hard time keeping one alive.
Blennies: Blenny Fish Species Including Bicolor, Striped and other Blennies


----------



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

There are two pink scooter blennies at my LFS and they've been there about 2 months, they feed on the brineshrimp and mysis given to them so I was thinking if they're already taking frozen food they have a good chance at surviving long term.
If they're not relying on the copepods alone then that would also give the copepods enough of a chance to breed and be in constant supply right?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Darsh said:


> There are two pink scooter blennies at my LFS and they've been there about 2 months, they feed on the brineshrimp and mysis given to them so I was thinking if they're already taking frozen food they have a good chance at surviving long term.
> If they're not relying on the copepods alone then that would also give the copepods enough of a chance to breed and be in constant supply right?


Yup, if they are eating frozen food, go for it.


----------



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks I think I will.
Anymore input appreciated, I'm going to keep on looking for more of these guys.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

The Mandarins, Scooter Blennies are the only ones that I know of that would give you an issue, and thats only because they are tough to feed.


----------



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I'll go for the Scooter Blenny first and take it from there, thanks.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

It is hard to come up with a number but of all the types of fish you can put more gobies and bleenies in there than any other type of fish. My reef is 100 gallons and I have about 10 different gobies and a few bleenies along with about 10 other fish.
























Really a dragonette but you mentioned them


----------



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Paul B said:


> It is hard to come up with a number but of all the types of fish you can put more gobies and bleenies in there than any other type of fish. My reef is 100 gallons and I have about 10 different gobies and a few bleenies along with about 10 other fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow im impressed..is your mandrin eating frozen or are you feeding the tank pods..very impressive..golbies are so fun to watch..gives a tank character IMO..

Rick


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> wow im impressed..is your mandrin eating frozen or are you feeding the tank pods..very impressive..golbies are so fun to watch..gives a tank character IMO..
> 
> Rick


Gobies are the anti fish they float around everywhere its so awesome


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> is your mandrin eating frozen or are you feeding the tank pods


I have 2 mandarins and I don't feed them. They are on their own


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

They will run out of pod's sooner or later so if you have had them for awhile then they have to be eating someting or they would have starved by now..as they are constantly on the prowl and constantly eating..i had a mated pair and i got lucky and they ate frozen brine shrimp.

Rick


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Gobies are like potato chips…ya just can’t stop at one! 

I have a variety of watchman gobies, clown gobies, blennies and a scooter than live in harmony but I did on one occasion rehome a goby that got rowdy…he hated all his tank mates. Each fish has the right to his own attitude I suppose. Regarding scooters...mine seems to gobble up the pods before they can start reproducing. A few pods have managed to get it on and have babies in my tank but not many. I also feed frozen mysis, which my scooter loves, but it’s my understanding that mysis have little nutritional value. So I find myself routinely buying pods...which is spendy...but who cares right? I like my blenny and she's worth it. I've thought about a pod breeding project *sigh* but that sounds like work so maybe not? It's easier to spend an extra hour at work every so often and use that money to buy fish foods rather than grow them myself. Then again I may get an itch to be a pod farmer someday...ya just never know with me.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Goby said:


> Gobies are like potato chips…ya just can’t stop at one!
> 
> I have a variety of watchman gobies, clown gobies, blennies and a scooter than live in harmony but I did on one occasion rehome a goby that got rowdy…he hated all his tank mates. Each fish has the right to his own attitude I suppose. Regarding scooters...mine seems to gobble up the pods before they can start reproducing. A few pods have managed to get it on and have babies in my tank but not many. I also feed frozen mysis, which my scooter loves, but it’s my understanding that mysis have little nutritional value. So I find myself routinely buying pods...which is spendy...but who cares right? I like my blenny and she's worth it. I've thought about a pod breeding project *sigh* but that sounds like work so maybe not? It's easier to spend an extra hour at work every so often and use that money to buy fish foods rather than grow them myself. Then again I may get an itch to be a pod farmer someday...ya just never know with me.


Mysis are quite nutritious for your Scooter Blenny. If he will eat them, then your battle is over, and he will do fine. If you were to use a sump along with your DT, the Pods would grow and reproduce like mad, and you could scoop them up and put them in the DT from there.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Mysis are quite nutritious for your Scooter Blenny. If he will eat them, then your battle is over, and he will do fine. If you were to use a sump along with your DT, the Pods would grow and reproduce like mad, and you could scoop them up and put them in the DT from there.


My scooter would love fresh scoops of pods no doubt! I really do need to do the sump thing...mainly cuz I'd love to get some unsightly equipment out of my display. I've kicked myself a few times for not drilling my tank before set-up...I was just too green to know any better at the time. I've shopped overflows etc and may go that direction. Then again I'm thinking out with the 55 and in with a 150? I want it all.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay...so in PaulB's post above...with all the pics of the gobies...in the 6th pic down from the top...what kind of gobies are those?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They look like Bluespotted Watchmen Goby.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> They look like Bluespotted Watchmen Goby.


I ordered a Yellow Watchman from liveaquaria and assumed I would receive a goby that was yellow, but instead received a goby that was greyish blue. liveaquaria customer service said the goby was probably stressed from shipment and would eventually turn yellow but never did...he became bluer and even has a anal fin that's trimmed in iridescent blue. At first I was irritated with the situation and took my frustration out on the goby by completely ignoring him...at some point I may have wished he would die. But eventually he won me over and now he's my favorite. I've often wondered if he was a Blue Watchman but he doesn't have the black stripes on his dorsal fin. Maybe an off-colored Yellow Watchman? I have since acquired another Yellow Watchman that's actually yellow.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Mysis are quite nutritious for your Scooter Blenny. If he will eat them, then your battle is over, and he will do fine. If you were to use a sump along with your DT, the Pods would grow and reproduce like mad, and you could scoop them up and put them in the DT from there.


I've read a few times that frozen mysis shrimp lack nutrients unless they were actually fed vitamin enriched food prior to be harvested. I have no idea where I read that...maybe I dreamt it who knows. So do you believe Mysis are nutritious in general, or that they specifically meet the needs of dragonets? All my fish love them…so much so that they seem to fill up on them first and then ignore their pellets and flakes etc. So I have started giving them the flakes and pellets first when they are super hungry…and then they get mysis for dessert. I honestly have no idea what I’m doing most of the time, but I’m controlling by nature so I lean towards forcing the fish to do things my way.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Goby said:


> I've read a few times that frozen mysis shrimp lack nutrients unless they were actually fed vitamin enriched food prior to be harvested. I have no idea where I read that...maybe I dreamt it who knows. So do you believe Mysis are nutritious in general, or that they specifically meet the needs of dragonets? All my fish love them…so much so that they seem to fill up on them first and then ignore their pellets and flakes etc. So I have started giving them the flakes and pellets first when they are super hungry…and then they get mysis for dessert. I honestly have no idea what I’m doing most of the time, but I’m controlling by nature so I lean towards forcing the fish to do things my way.


Mysis has more nutrients in them than those flake or pellet foods do, better for them also, they aren't processed. Most I know feed Zoas, small Anemones and other corals Mysis Shrimp. I know I do.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Mysis has more nutrients in them than those flake or pellet foods do, better for them also, they aren't processed. Most I know feed Zoas, small Anemones and other corals Mysis Shrimp. I know I do.


Then I guess it's mysis for supper tonight.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Goby said:


> Then I guess it's mysis for supper tonight.


Sure is wasn't Brine Shrimp you were reading about?


----------



## Darsh (Aug 26, 2011)

Are mysis better than brineshrimp?
I feed my fish both but more brineshrimp.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, Mysis Shrimp has more value than Brine does.


----------



## denson (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it depends on the species. I kept a tail-spot blennie, yellow-head jawfish and a pair of firefish gobies without difficulty in a 75g.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> They will run out of pod's sooner or later so if you have had them for awhile then they have to be eating someting or they would have starved by now.


The tank is 41 years old and mandarins have almost always been in there, there is plenty to eat. I don't have to feed them.



> Okay...so in PaulB's post above...with all the pics of the gobies...in the 6th pic down from the top...what kind of gobies are those?


That mated pair is watchmans. They lived in there for about 12 years and recently died as a pair.
They laid eggs all of that time.

This little yellow guy is actually one of that pair as a baby, he turned brown later in life.










And this is the female tending her eggs.


----------

